
Elon Musk (TED 2017) - mklarmann
https://www.ted.com/talks/elon_musk_the_future_we_re_building_and_boring#t-1178753
======
OrwellianChild
Interesting takeaways here around the logic behind the Boring Company that
weren't clear from the spec video released earlier this week:

Cost savings breaks down by:

    
    
         1) Narrower tubes - less cross-sectional area means cheaper tunneling
    
         2) Continuous tunneling/reinforcing - no stops to build tunnel walls. (Seattle's Bertha did this.)
    
         3) More power = faster execution (not clear on details of this one)
    

Seems not to address different materials/geology in different depths. Also, no
mention of regulatory burdens to approve digging underneath existing property
rights. (two things I know nothing about)

------
RichardHeart
I love how often he must stare into space because he's actually thinking about
the answers to complex questions, and not solely regurgitation of canned
answers. The world needs more real thinkers being asked interesting questions
in large public formats like this. Maybe some people can think deeply while
locked in eye contact with someone else, but I think there's a overhead to the
thoughtful gaze into another's eyes.

------
imartin2k
This guy is a phenomenon. Could become this century's most important person,
if he can pull everything off that he plans to.

An interesting takeaway: He wants to dig tunnels because he doesn't believe in
flying "cars" which would make feel people uncomfortable. Interesting
antithesis to what his peers in the tech world are doing.

~~~
njarboe
I heard my first drone the other day that I was not expecting. Just a loudish
buzzing sound in the sky while walking in a park. Looked up and it was pretty
high and not very large. I was hoping flying personal transport could solve
some serious problems like traffic jams, but now I'm fearful. Like Elon
mentioned, noise will be a problem (barring some new levitation system).

------
guftagu
Watching this interview made me feel like a useless bastard...

